

Does WINE-like emulator for OSX (Core API, OpenGL) make sense for games? - sandGorgon

The WINE project has been the only way people can play games on Linux. 
Yes there are other "windows software" that leverages WINE to be usable on Linux,  but a significant (if not the majority) number of users run games with it.<p>With Valve declaring support for the OSX platform, you have a unique proposition - arguably, the most popular medium for games (1000 games, 25 million active users) is now available on a Unix based OS and one of the most popular engines (Source - HL2, TF2, Portal) is now available as OpenGL.<p>Does it make sense then to target the OSX platform APIs for playing games in Linux ? IMHO, the biggest challenges for WINE is the Direct3D versions it has to support. Currently, it support D3D10, but it will soon have to support D3D 11 (Win7).<p>Is targetting the OSX platform, easier and more achievable for games ? I am asking from a pure technical standpoint (w.r.t graphics, mouse and sound APIs) and not whether WINE should be dumped.
======
quinto42
I second this, but I've been saying the same thing for a while for the Adobe
CS Suite. No one listened.

